# la mia prima nvidia...... non va [RISOLTO]

## johnnystuff

Spiego un po' meglio: la scheda va benone, è che sono io nabbo a non aver capito quelle 4-5mila cose. Prima di tutto: se non sbaglio i driver "nouveau" supportano schede nvidia fino alla serie 4xx, quindi per me che ho una gtx560 Ti non dovrebbero servire a niente giusto? Nel mio caso dunque nel make.conf dovrei avere solo 

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" invece di VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nouveau"

o sbaglio? Non so, inizialmente avevo fatto così ma poi ho notato che mesa nelle flag supportate sotto le VIDEO_CARDS non aveva nvidia ma solo nouveau, quindi l'ho aggiunto dopo nvidia e non so se ho fatto male. Anche la guida al proposito non mi sembra molto chiara, cmq l'ho seguita alla lettera, compilato il supporto ai nouveau nel kernel e anche qui non ho capito bene perchè. In ogni caso diciamo che sembrano funzionare anche se in fase di boot c'è qualcosa che non va. Ad un certo punto si blocca tutto per 15-20 secondi, poi sembra che i driver riescano a partire e tutto procede bene fino al login (fb funzia e tutto quanto) _con i driver nouveau_ (e non nvidia!!)

Ecco dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> [    0.675378] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
> 
> [    0.675536] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
> 
> [    0.675624] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
> ...

 

qui è dove si pianta tutto per quei 20 secondi buoni, poi riparte con questi msg:

 *Quote:*   

> [   61.920213] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: failed to load fuc409d
> 
> [   61.924538] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).
> 
> [   61.924624] [drm] No driver support for vblank timestamp query.
> ...

 

Da quando riparte in poi si attiva anche il framebuffer e il login arriva senza altri intoppi. Dopo il login invece c'è l'intoppo definitivo: startx non va e manda i soliti messaggi di screen not found tipici di driver sballati o non configurati a dovere. Ecco l'output di startx (dal primo warning fino alla fine):

 *Quote:*   

> [   445.494] (II) LoadModule: "dri"
> 
> [   445.494] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri
> 
> [   445.494] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"
> ...

 

ah, eselect opengl set nvidia l'ho lanciato e non ha riportato errori. 

Forse è anche il caso di dire che è un'installazione nuova pulita da 0 come fatto già svariate altre volte. 

Grazie per ogni idea o dritta, sono sicuro che si tratta di una cassata mia come al solito ^^Last edited by johnnystuff on Thu Sep 08, 2011 5:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bi-andrea

Detto così io personalmente non capisco il tuo problema, hai problemi di audio?

----------

## darkmanPPT

per quel che ho capito io:

1) se vuoi usare il driver nvidia closed-sources, non serve mettere la flag nouveau. toglila.

non è un problema se mesa non ha la flag nvidia attiva: infatti, non esiste!

nouveau = dirver open    (per questo mesa ha una flag ad-hoc, attiverà il 3d del driver)

nvidia = driver closed      (è tutto nel driver che installerai, non hai bisogno di installare chissà che altra cosa)

quindi, quando tu fai

```
 eselect opengl set nvidia
```

 sbagli, perchè in realtà stai usando il driver opensource (nouveau) e quindi dovresti impostare xorg-x11.

2) dammi un bel

```
ls /etc/X11/
```

3) nessuno nasce imparato, non ti preoccupare. cerca semmai di essere più preciso quando spieghi i tuoi problemi. i giri di parole rendono la tua richiesta un po' fumosa (non si capisce granchè)

dopo aver sistemato i punti 1 e 2, riavvia e posta l'eventuale errore.

----------

## johnnystuff

allora concordo sul fatto che non si capisce forse un granchè ma il fatto è che i problemi sono 2 e non sono a quel che ho potuto capire correlati, anche se riguardano tutti e due i driver nouveau. Il primo non è considerato neanche un bug ma in pratica a quanto pare con i kernel attuali e i driver nouveau bisogna aggiungere una riga a grub per far sincronizzare l'orologio di sistema con non so bene cosa. In pratica bisogna aggiungere un "clocksource=hpet" oppure "clocksource=acpi_pm" a grub.

Il secondo problema è invece il problema che vorrei risolvere ed è semplicemente quello di far andare i driver nvidia proprietari invece dei nouveau. Darkman penso che tu mi abbia indicato la soluzione. Quando torno su gentoo oggi pome provo a ricompilare tutto togliendo la flag nouveau e settando opengl a nvidia (come è adesso). Non ho ancora capito se devo anche togliere i nouveau built-in dal kernel o posso anche evitare, ma direi che meglio toglierli del tutto se installo gli nvidia da userspace. A che ti serve /etc/X11? vuoi vedere se c'è xorg.conf? cmq poi ti faccio sapere.....

a dopo e grazie per ora  :Smile: 

----------

## johnnystuff

niente da fare, ancora come prima. Prima di tutto ho ricompilato il kernel togliendo il supporto ai nouveau e riavviato, il problema del freeze è scomparso (è apparso qualche problema di risoluzione col fb ma magari ne parlaimo dopo) poi ho tolto la flag nouveau al make.conf, riemerso xorg-server, xorg-drivers, mesa e libdrm (in pratica tutti quelli che usavano la flag nouveau + xorg-server che non la usa ma insomma mi pareva il caso di riemergere anche lui), poi mi sono accorto di una piccola questione. Mi mancava hald -.-

Per emergerlo ho dovuto smascherarlo e qui ho iniziato a non capire più bene. Ma come: un demone indispensabile a xorg che è masked in portage? mah! Il bello è che mi blocca anche upower che è richiesto da kdelibs, quindi visto che prima o poi dovrò installare kde direi che non so bene come far co sto hal. Cmq per il momento nulla di kde è stato installato quindi anche qui magari ci pensiamo dopo.

Insomma: emerso hal, copiate le policy utili nel path indicato dalla guida, riavviato hal, poi son passato a risistemare gli nvidia-drivers: aggiunto root e $utonto al gruppo video, #modprobe nvidia, #startx e ....... stavolta vi incollo tutto il log di Xorg:

 *Quote:*   

> [   290.603] 
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.10.4
> 
> Release Date: 2011-08-19
> ...

 

mi sembra che provi di tutto tranne che a usare i driver nvidia -.-

edit: dimenticavo :p

in /etc/X11 ci sono 2 directory (Sessions e xinit) e 2 script bash (chooser.sh e startDM.sh), niente Xorg.conf. A proposito, per ora non ho fatto nessun X -configure, che dite è il caso?

----------

## darkmanPPT

hald è mascherato perchè, appunto, non serve più.

non usarlo!

tu su xorg-server dovresti avere la flag udev abilitata. fa tutto lui.

non usare hald. quindi cancellalo.

```
[ 290.624] (EE) No drivers available. 
```

non hai driver installati.

seguimi passo passo, facciamo le cose con calma. quando vedrai che *qualcosa* non ti torna, vieni qui e scrivi, altrimenti succede come con hald che non serve più da un po' di tempo con xorg (è stato tolto per vari motivi ).

togli l'eventuale flag "hal"

1) dimmi che kernel hai, comando "uname -a"

2) hai lo xorg-server 1.10.4 che è stabile in portage, lo stesso mio. quindi non è un problema di xorg (ma si capisce bene, manca lo xorg.conf)

hai seguito http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml soprattuto nella parte della conf del kernel?

le "Impostazioni per nVidia" della guida NON sono per il tuo caso. nel caso disabilita quella roba là.

segui  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/nvidia-guide.xml

in particolare, creati un xorg.conf, in modo da esser sicuro di caricare il driver nvidia.

lancia il comando nvidia-xconfig che dovrebbe esserci se hai installato i drivers.

3) che flag sono attive su xorg-server?

4) che flag sono attive su xorg-drivers?

5) che risultato ti da "eix -I -C x11-drivers"

6) incolla qui il risultato di "emerge -.-info"

7) fammi vedere il tuo "lsmod"

 :Cool:  installando gli nvidia drivers ti ha dato qualche errore emerge? (talvolta ti dice qualcosa alla fine della compilazione)

```
[ 290.618] (EE) LoadModule: Module nouveau does not have a nouveauModuleData data object. 
```

lancia per favore, alla fine di tutto un bel "emerge -uDN world; emerge --depclean; emerge -uDN world", così siam sicuri che le flag che hai disattivato sono state davvero disattivate.

cmq secondo me basta il punto 2)

tu comunque, per complettezza controlla i vari punti.

----------

## johnnystuff

senza polemica, ma chiedere a chi si occupa della documentazione di rimuovere i riferimenti ad hal dalla guida ufficiale a xorg sarebbe troppo? vabbè rispondo alle tue domande. Primo: hal rimosso e emerge -uDN world dato (non volevo farlo perchè mi ha tirato giù tutto kde e volevo fare una cosa per volta, vabbè), emerge --depclean pure ed world rilanciato. Tutto bene, 0 errori.

Risposte:

1) 2.6.39-r3

2) si, xorg-server è la versione stabile 1.10.4

3) nptl udev xorg

4) evdev keyboard mouse nvidia

5) scusa ma qui mi son perso il file che avevo fatto con l'output di eix (ovviamente ora sono su win e non ho modo di risponderti da gentoo quindi semmai te lo recupero stasera che ora non ho tempo)

6)  *Quote:*   

>  Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_20_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.3
> ...

 

7) Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia              10481395  0 

 :Cool:  nessun errore da nvidia-drivers

----------

## johnnystuff

per completezza: eix -I -C x11-drivers mi dice:

nvidia-drivers 270.41.19

xf86-input-evdev

xf86-input-keyboard

xf86-input-mouse

per il resto, da quel che ho capito io xorg mi dice che non ho i driver installati perchè cerca di usare quelli sbagliati. Non capisco perchè non riuscendo a caricare il modulo "dri" provi a caricare i nouveau, vesa o fb:

 *Quote:*   

> [ 290.615] (==) Matched nouveau as autoconfigured driver 0 
> 
> [ 290.615] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 1 
> 
> [ 290.615] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2 
> ...

 

potrei essere fuori strada ma mi puzza di problema del kernel. Per es, il supporto al DRI lo devo includere nel kernel vero o anche quello è compito degli nvidia-drivers? Bo, per il resto non ho nessun'idea   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

il supporto dri è nei driver closed.

hai provato a seguire la guida su nvidia-xconfig ?

quello che, in teoria, dovrebbe crearti un xorg.conf ad hoc per invidia?

io non ho nvidia drivers ma ati-drivers e ho dovuto anche io crearmi il mio xorg.conf ad hoc (per ati esiste il comando aticonfig)

 *Quote:*   

> senza polemica, ma chiedere a chi si occupa della documentazione di rimuovere i riferimenti ad hal dalla guida ufficiale a xorg sarebbe troppo?

 

concordo.

----------

## johnnystuff

dovrei aver risolto. Il problema era il DRI built-in nel kernel (che andava rimosso) e soprattutto la mancanza di xorg.conf che bastava genereare con nvidia-xconfig. Sinceramente sono un po' confuso, non so quanti anni erano che usavo gentoo senza il xorg.conf (o almeno non in /etc/X11) e all'inizio avevo anche letto discussioni al riguardo perchè non sapevo dove andare a smanettare in caso di problemi, ovviamente prima (anni prima intendo) era fondamentale e a quanto pare adesso lo è di nuovo. Discorso simile con hal, udev, sysfs, /dev...... oggi è così domani cosà. ma soprattutto dopodomani magari torna così. 

Mah vabbè per ora metto risolto perchè glxgears gira e sembra che tutto vada bene, quando avrò tempo di avviare kde e fare altre prove semmai apro un altro topic.

grazie darkman  :Wink: 

----------

